# Another (ebay sort of) Question



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya


Ive got a man coming tommorrow to collect a tent that ive sold to him via ebay ...he has paid for the tent via paypal ..so no problem there ...but do i need him to sign anything to say he has taken it ?..also the tent is all packed up & ready to give to him ... do you think it looks awful if i go out to him when he arrives & have the tent out ready & waiting for him ...obviously i dont know the man & im a bit reluctant to 'allow' him in the house as only me & kids here (dh at work ) do you think it looks bad if i dont ask him in ?.....

Thanks 

Hope XXXX


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never got them to sign anything and no I'd do exactly the same have it waiting by the door or something. I do with freecycle things too when only me and the children in, then I don't have to walk away from the door to get things.
When I've picked things up too I've never gone in the house just picked up at the door


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

By allowing him to use Paypal you've left yourself a bit open. You should have asked for cash on collection. Ebay now insist that you offer paypal but you can usually get away with it if you write it in your description.
By using paypal he could ( if he is that way inclined) put in a dispute for non delivery and as you havent posted you have no proof and paypla would refund him.
Getting him to sign something means nothing in a dispute I'm afraid--paypal just wouldnt be interested.
What is his feedback like?

And yes have it ready at the door or porch--you dont need to let him into your house


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 
Thanks for your replies ...

I did ask for cash on collection in my description but ebay made me put paypal aswell & he paid before i could do anything ...

Hope XXX


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

If youve put cash on collection then you could refund him and ask him for cash


----------

